#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to cross post from WordPress site to other social media channels?

## Bhavya

It does not matter how good our blog or website might be, it’s actually tough to attract and hold the following audience without a balancing social media presence. Even though this adds cost in consuming a lot of time to create the related posts, and we can easily overlook to update our social media accounts. Can you guys tell me how to cross-post from WordPress site to other social media channels?

----------

